# very special dog



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

21 years after selling a pup to a couple they decided that it was the perfect time to bring a dog back into their lives. Back then they were in Detroit.
when they called they were visiting a family member close to my area and wanted to come see some dogs -- sure , come on over.
I had two pups at the time , too young to leave but old enough to take out onto the big lawn for the family with their two young adult children and their friends in tow to socialize with.
This was lucky timing. I could not have recommended a better pup for them and I could not have found a better family and home for the pup. 
I spoke with the lady while the rest of the family socialized with the pups. She gave me some updates on their original dog. Life had become very hectic with the husband finishing Hospital Residency and needing to relocate to Maryland where he became an Emergency Room surgeon. Shortly after the move the first of the beautiful kids arrived and the dog was the heart of the family , so considerate and loving to the baby. After some time news of another one on the way.
It was then that they decided that the dog would not be getting the quality of attention that he deserved so they called the local k9 unit .
They came out and tested the dog and jumped at the chance to get him.
She was able to keep contact with the handler and saw him two to three times a year . She had a dossier of news clippings - dog making arrests, dog with children - public relations , drug busts etc etc . He had a 7 year career .

This was all news to me since this was the first time in 20 years that we had made contact with each other .

When she came up the second time , Tues of this week she brought pictures of herself with the baby on her knee , dog beside , dog in yard , and the trading card with the dog sitting on the cruiser hood beside his proud officer.

here is a clip *10 years ago (from The Dundalk Eagle of Feb. 3, 2000):
*
Baltimore County K-9 Ofc. David Roesler and his 3-year-old German Shep-herd, Jake, received the Commander’s Award for exceptional service in 1999. With Jake’s help, Roesler, who spent his police career in the Dundalk and Essex areas, apprehended dozens of fleeing or hiding suspects who were wanted for crimes ranging from shootings and stabbings to burglaries and robberies.

There it is from perfect pet to perfect police dog .

So this time when they did the long drive home their was a black sable pup in the back of the car - cool and calm as anything . 

xxxxxxx the brother to this new young pup is Nickolas who is held back as a service dog candidate .
At 9 weeks of age he is the model of genetic obedience heeling off leash, stop , sit , recalls, sit in fronts, natural retrieve , pumping backward tug fights , search with focus with distractions near and when I had him out to Mike Clays last week (along with brother) we did a find the man search -- obviously a stranger to the dog , and the dog off property (8 weeks old) man ran 100 feet in a wide arc and hid , dog who had been restrained was set loose and he ran as fast as he could paused at the point where the arc turned , head up, catch drift of scent and then ran to the hiding place jumping all over the man (friend associated with SAR group) 
It is a plan to use this pup Nickolas for a blog which will demonstrate this dogs "genetic obedience" -- people that actually see it can't believe what they see -- so this may give some visuals of the dog developing into a young adult . The frame work of the development will be for police work focusing on intelligent obedience and tracking , search skills . 

so that was just the best news I could get hearing about Jake , Commander's Award !!! Around the same time period Keno , with metro Toronto had his Purina Hall of Fame for exceptional performance while in service .


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

What a great family and what a great dog! It must be nice hearing about dogs that went on to be in great families like that.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Fantastic!!! What a wonderful thing to come out of your breeding program!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great story about a wonderful family and exceptional dog. That is a great thing and obviously your hard work in your breeding program is demonstrated by these dogs and a family who returned after many years.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't leave us hanging--where are the pedigrees?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this story!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww...made me a little misty eyed! You must be so proud!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a great story!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a great story. You must be so proud to know that your hard work and dedication really pays off in the end!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great story!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all my breedings have forever and a day been geared to "work" . 
It took a while to go through my boxes of retired black binders which keep all the information on the litters, owners addresses, hip and health feed-back , letters , date of death . Each female has her own binder . Each litter is filed under the dams name . This was allows me to see the entire results of one female progeny and compare stud combinations . This is going back 21 and a bit years ago. I made sure that the owners name and address was correct , and so here is the information. This is going to be interesting .
Two other littermates went in to service. This Jake dog went into a home and then through circumstance went to service -- (which was complete news to me !! - just found out the other day) 

I have a friend in B.C. that has been a co operative breeding partner for over 30 years . We consult with each other and our lines are twinned to this day - most recent my acquistion of "Wilson" the black Carmspack Bugati son out of the Geefacker female -- and I had mentioned a litter that she had around the same time to a female of my lines bred to X-Justified v TeMar , yes a show dog , but very selective , tested thoroughly , and it took almost 2 years to find a dog from show this capable . 

So the sire is Yeulett's Magnum who was a short coupled blanket back male . 
He looked like but with the croup of Ary (later) http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2219 who are ancestors.
He was also a certified , active police service dog level 3 track with RCMP . After 3 years of service the dog had contracted giardia , which they called Beaver Fever , because the parasite is common in standing water - beaver ponds , which is apparently how he got it from drinking surface water. Their feeling was that it was difficult to erradicate , time costly, and didn't want to take down other dogs because it spreads readily. So I said throw him on a plane send him to me. Picked him up from the airport got him home , gave him a little test and he acted like he had been mine all along . It was the first time I laid eyes on him. Started treatment . Called another dept told them I have a dog I KNOW you will be interested in , told them the back story , gave them the phone numbers (before computer) so that they could go straight to the horses mouth to confirm --. They came they saw they committed. I held on to the dog , fed him well, gave him treatmend had him tested - a total of 3 times to confirm we had licked the giardia - and then they took him. THIS dog got a write up in a Dogs In Canada Breeders Annual magazine , a contender for a Purina Hall of Fame for his service in defending his handler in an armed ambush . 

So Magnum's sire was Yeulett's Togo (named after an African local) . Togo (toe-go) was himself RCMP SAR certified with an extra qualification of being an Avalanche certified search dog plus having a CanKC TD . Togo's sire was V Ary Kleinen Taller 21xs SchH 3 http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=3066 . You will see the trend to my / our weaving Bernd Lierberg and old herding lines throughout the pedigree , throughout the program.
Look at what show lines used to be. 
Togo's dam was Yeuletts Abba Siegerhaus (Caro Konigsbruch x O'Pasha Sieger haus ) Siegerhaus used to have the full back page of the German Shepherd Dog Review Magazines. 
Lufthansa bred to Canto von der Helm - German Shepherd Dog daughter .

Magnums dam was Yeuletts Salada . She and her sisters Stash and Jasmine were RCMP SAR ceritifed . Salada lived to just shy of 17 years in good health . She also had UD as did sister Stash . Brother Tom Brown , the only male was a RCMP dog that died of injuries sustained while making an arrest - badly knife slashed . I had her sister TETLEY for my brood. Tetley produced Tell and Keno from two different sires , Keno being the Grando Mecklenburger Buffel son who got the Purina Hall of Fame for service . 

Salada, Stash , Jasmine , Tetley, TomBrown (littermates) were progeny of police dog Rallos Farmenblick , son of VA3 Eros vom Hambachtal - German Shepherd Dog and Ralle VA Ralle Grubenstolz - German Shepherd Dog
To my mind Eros Hambachtal is an example of correct conformation .

The mother of Salada was OtCH Carmspack Ambergris UD, TD, multi high in trial, herding certified , working farm dog, star of Little Orphan Annie as sandy and producer of so many top working dogs. She was the progeny of Antars Apache Joe AmCan UD , TDX , as was his sire JBs Apollo of Vasold AmCAN UD , TDX . Antars was the kennel of tracking judge Bonnie Kircher and she had a litter from this male where the entire litter attained TD at 11 months of age . They were naturals . Joe went to SEL CH (US) Bel Vista's Hooligan - German Shepherd Dog and CH Eko-Lan's Paladen - German Shepherd Dog

Amber's dam was my dog Chella 1981 Obed Grand Victrix AD ch points daughter of Ned of Edgetowne who was son of Hollamor Judd 1970 GV CH (US) Hollamors Judd - German Shepherd Dog and a female that came from local obedience judge and enthusiast Mary Southcotts Cara Mia kennels.

The mother of Jake is Carmspack Oh Yes , house name was Yaska . The dog in the top left corner is her son Ranger Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Links He has graced so many calendar covers, months, day journals lots of commercial products . He was selected as a dog that could protect the photographer and his equipment when he went out on shoots for National Film board and stock photos - wild life etc. 

Yaskas sire was Ch Carmspack Most grandson of Wyn Stricklands Wyntheas Galant Jason UD TDX son of Wyntheas Jasper UD -cover dog on her obedience books. 
Also have this FV MV SEL CAN CH Wencinshell's Eros ROMC - German Shepherd Dog
Most's dam was sister to sel ch Tantara . 
Mosts sister Carmspack Octavia was Sel Ch and ROMC .
Most produced several service dogs for me. 
Yaska produced guide dogs as well as service dogs .

then OH Yes , Yaska 's mother is Tetley , sister to Salada.

so Magnum is Salada and Yaska is Tetley. The mother line is built on herding and B, G , and D Lierberg .

There were no dogs which could not fit happily into the heart of family life.

So that is the pedigree of JAKE.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations Carmen! What a great story!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Thank you! I literally have to tear myself away from PDB or I will spend all day there.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Thank you! I literally have to tear myself away from PDB or I will spend all day there.



me too


----------

